# Anyone know what plumbing problem is forcing a Wal Mart to shut down for 6 months?



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Heard this on the radio today and thought man, what kind of plumbing problem can shut them down for that long until they get it fixed? Has to be some deep buried sewer that collapsed under the store is my guess.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

http://tbo.com/news/business/plumbing-woes-force-brandon-walmart-to-close-6-months-20150413/

Maybe it's bad water or water pipe material used that's proving defective. They're being secretive about it but it's happening in several of their stores.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Some moonie been using one step solvent cement??


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The unions are busting and pipes leaking...

There are rumors about Jade Helm Plumbing being the contractor on the project...


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Hope it doesn't happen here, some people think it is the ONLY store in our town!!!!!!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I got a good idea what went down.........*

Where are all those hill-billies gonna go a shoppin when the local wall mart shuts down???? Its fun to go there on a full moon night and watch all the loonies come a crawling out of the woodwork... its the best entertainment in Martinsville Indiana:laughing:

We had the honor of bidding a wall mart in our town probably 20 years ago and of course it was on a "super fast track deal" ...you had to keep up with their schedule or die trying.... I politely passed on the whole experience....

I am sure that the dog dirt LOWEST BIDDER Contractor has had this wall mart contract for years and now their work is finally showing signs of stress and age...

I would be willing to bet that nothing got compacted correctly or they just threw clay dirt into the trenches instead of pea gravel or sand..... and they probably buried some junk in those long , long trenches ....

now that sounds like fun...saw cutting up the whole store and trenching through the whole place... right through the shoe and lingerie sections ...:yes:.


----------



## solarguy (Aug 16, 2011)

Redwood said:


> There are rumors about Jade Helm Plumbing being the contractor on the project...



Now that there is funny


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Somebody left upper deckers in the toilet tanks?


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

I've done many drain cleanings at Wally World. 
The fine patrons of that establishment bring merchandise into the toilet stalls, unwrap said merchandise, and attempt to flush the plastic, cardboard and paper wrappings down the toilet. 

Then Wally World management calls me.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Six months! Yeah, sounds like a major repipe! Even saw cutting drain lines shouldn't take that long. I wonder if it's a broken water main causing a sink hole and engineers are needed.... One 3 story apt building I worked at had a sink hole from a broken 1/2" kitchen water line.


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Ive done a walmart before. All my guys had to work 80 hour weeks to keep up. Didnt make any money on that job. Ill never do another


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

It's total BS , I could replumb every line in that store in 2 months period. Theres something else going on . Its not just one store they're doing this at. I plumb grocery stores for a living and it doesn't take 6 months for a complete repipe.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I think they just wanted to close loser stores that were not making enough 
"PROFIT" :whistling2:
always the big thing, they just did not want the word to get out so they made up this bs story about plumbing look at all the different places that got closed !


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Huh?? I googled it and said this Wal Mart is one of the five across the nation is being shut down for 6 or more months for plumbing repaIr..


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I heard there was about 8 more store around the nation closing also


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Anyone know what plumbing problem is forcing a Wal Mart to shut down for 6 mo...*

From snopes article on this.

In the absence of additional details about the reasons for the store closures, some social media users theorized that the WalMart “plumbing problems” were connected to the “Jade Helm 15” conspiracy theory or might be a ruse for furtively repurposing WalMart properties as FEMA camps.
Read more at http://now.snopes.com/2015/04/14/walmart-plumbing-problems/#If4XYkJ3y2f1ZBJo.99


😳😳😳😳😳😳 it's jade helm 15


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Can't buy that publicity.

They have 4100 US stores and 11,000 worldwide, not including subsidiaries. Closing 6 ain't that many...............

I've been to Walmart 3 times (didn't buy anything) and never to Sams Club. I'm very proud of that.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

When I tell you what it really is this thread will move to the P&R Forum...

It's not plumbing....

It's not Jade Helm 2015... <--Tin Foil Hat Stuff


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

What is it?


----------



## FL pipe dope (Dec 3, 2014)

I have two words here: conspiracy. Theory. As said before get your tinfoil hats and head to the bunker !!! 
on a serious note however I know a Hillsborough County Florida inspector personally. There is no permit pulled and no catastrophic failure in the Tampa location. Furthermore I know contractors who have worked at Walmart. They put a gun to your head to not disrupt their business. Walmart is such a capitalist they will make you work at night and not allow any financial disruption. I call BS. underperforming stores? Just close them. Why lie.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> What is it?



It's the Unions Busting and the Pipes Leaking...


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

justme said:


> It's total BS , I could replumb every line in that store in 2 months period. Theres something else going on . Its not just one store they're doing this at. I plumb grocery stores for a living and it doesn't take 6 months for a complete repipe.


Why would it take even two months? Large open plan on one grade. Bathroom front and back. Kitchens, coolers. With Walton resources and capital could be done in very timely fashion.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Redwood said:


> It's the Unions Busting and the Pipes Leaking...


Hah! Maybe Target or Costco will swoop in and take over the business. 
Heck, maybe the small time operators and regular grocery stores will have a better year and a boost in sales for the next "6 months". And why is it 6months? Probably something to do with them being free and clear to hire whoever they do or DON'T want, IF they actually reopen. 

Good riddance. Too bad good working people get raw deals tho.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

rwh said:


> Why would it take even two months? Large open plan on one grade. Bathroom front and back. Kitchens, coolers. With Walton resources and capital could be done in very timely fashion.


Between the concrete being poured back and walls and finishes being replaced and inspections it would take two monthes for a complete repipe from sanitary, grease , vent , water and gas piping. I've done it on quite a few stores . You sound just like like a damn GC, " why 2 months". lol


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

justme said:


> Between the concrete being poured back and walls and finishes being replaced and inspections it would take two monthes for a complete repipe from sanitary, grease , vent , water and gas piping. I've done it on quite a few stores . You sound just like like a damn GC, " why 2 months". lol


Sorry, didn't mean to come of like a GC! I was thinking mostly of a repipe of buried dwv within store. Why are they repiping all systems?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

760GWS said:


> Hah! Maybe Target or Costco will swoop in and take over the business.
> Heck, maybe the small time operators and regular grocery stores will have a better year and a boost in sales for the next "6 months". And why is it 6months? Probably something to do with them being free and clear to hire whoever they do or DON'T want, IF they actually reopen.
> 
> Good riddance. Too bad good working people get raw deals tho.


If there are not plumbing issues and this is about union busting, Walmart is running quite a risk that the population will discover that we can live without Walmart. :yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Phat Cat said:


> If there are not plumbing issues and this is about union busting, Walmart is running quite a risk that the population will discover that we can live without Walmart. :yes:


:laughing:

Well I can tell you that the Tulsa OK store hasn't had a plumbing permit pulled since 10/2013

In fact none of the 5 stores have had permits pulled or, plans submitted for review...

Building officials at several Walmart stores offering help in securing permits were turned away...

Now we've probably all had a Walmart near us renovated or upgraded to a SuperCenter... Did they ever close the store throughout the construction? :no:

Plumbing problems my AZZ...

The Pico Rivera store had 23 arrests at a protest last November and was the site of the 1st Walmart Strike ever...:yes:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Reminded me of reading this Lowes store closing.. one of them in Milwaukee's suburb.. they claimed to close the store for maintance.. permantly closed due to higher products cost than nearby neighorhood stores.. they were tired of high shoplifting inicdents and paying for security in parking lot and inside..


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Some moonie been using one step solvent cement??


LOL is that the new word for them kind? Mooies? Freaking hilarious :laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Some moonie been using one step solvent cement??



He's been silent, he must have spilt that stuff on his electronic device.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> He's been silent, he must have spilt that stuff on his electronic device.


Or getting a new glasses, too much eyeball....


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Redwood said:


> The Pico Rivera store had 23 arrests at a protest last November and was the site of the 1st Walmart Strike ever...:yes:


Well.... not ever 

Nov 2013, Florida
http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/4123669

Sep 2013, New York & Los Angeles 
http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/3873791

Nov 2012, California & Washington & others
http://www.bloomberg.com/bw/articles/2012-11-16/wal-mart-workers-black-friday-strike

Oct 2006 Florida
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Walmart
(It's in there, deep. "Employee and labor relations" section. )


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

760GWS said:


> Well.... not ever
> 
> Nov 2013, Florida
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/4123669
> ...


Yes Ever! Oct. 4, 2012...


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Here could be why!lol. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS7Jl1dMIOY - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

You have to love all of these wacko conspiracy theorists. If Wal-Mart wants to close stores, let them close stores. If they never open again, they were not profitable. If they reopen, maybe they were in need of repair and refreshing.

Mark


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

*Anyone know what plumbing problem is forcing a Wal Mart to shut down for 6 mo...*



plungerboy said:


> Here could be why!lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS7Jl1dMIOY - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad



That took me down a wormhole. I want my hour back, haha.


----------

